# La musica



## Old Giusy (26 Ottobre 2008)

Che tipo di rapporto avete con la musica?

Io non riesco a vivere senza. Quando sono a casa e lavoro ho sempre un sottofondo musicale; ascoltando moltissime canzoni rivivo determinati momenti, determinate sensazioni ed emozioni.
Ascolto di tutto ed ho tante "canzoni preferite".
Mi capita spesso di sentire sulla pelle scariche di adrenalina quando ascolto alcune canzoni, mi piace cantare mentre guido, mi lascio trasportare dalla musica.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Ottobre 2008)

Una droga per me...!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2008)

E' talvolta un modo per esprimere emozioni e sentimenti che non è possibile (per molteplici ragioni) esprimere a parole.


----------



## Old belledejour (26 Ottobre 2008)

Per me è tanto. 
Ascolto di tutto ma in assoluto Ligabue e Vasco Rossi. Il primo mi ha davvero rimessa in piedi tante volte.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Ottobre 2008)

la musica mi ha accompagnato nella vita fino a qualche anno fa (ho pure trovato mia moglie grazie a lei), ho suonato per anni poi, da qualche anno, ho un po' abbandonato ma sto cercando di riprendere, mi sono reso conto che mi manca troppo, mi fa esprimere, scaricare, divertire...


----------



## Old dolcecassandra (26 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Che tipo di rapporto avete con la musica?
> 
> Io non riesco a vivere senza. Quando sono a casa e lavoro ho sempre un sottofondo musicale; ascoltando moltissime canzoni rivivo determinati momenti, determinate sensazioni ed emozioni.
> Ascolto di tutto ed ho tante "canzoni preferite".
> Mi capita spesso di sentire sulla pelle scariche di adrenalina quando ascolto alcune canzoni, mi piace cantare mentre guido, mi lascio trasportare dalla musica.


La musica mi aiuta a tirare fuori le sensazioni e le emozioni.

Così come la poesia.

Solo che, per quanto riguarda la musica, non so nè comporre brani musicali, nè suonare strumenti ... per cui preferisco ascoltare (o postare ;-)) ) brani scritti da altri che riflettano i miei stati d'animo del momento ....

Mentre per quanto riguarda la poesia,
poesie ne ho sempre scritte e mi piace molto.


----------



## Old Holly (26 Ottobre 2008)

La musica per me è importantissima, praticamente la colonna sonora di una vita! Ricordo che ero piccolissima e già stregata da alcune canzoni!
Poi i primi amori, legati indissolubilmente ad altre canzoni, poi i figli...  Ogni momento importante scandito dalla musica... basta riascoltare un motivo e si apre un cassetto con un ricordo particolare!
I miei gusti musicali spaziano dalla musica classica, alla lirica arrivando sino all'heavy metal.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2008)

*CHI?*

Chi ha visto l'intervista di Fazio in Che tempo che fa' a Burt Bacharach?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi ha visto l'intervista di Fazio in Che tempo che fa' a Burt Bacharach?








  eccomi!!
Bacharach mi sorprende sempre che sia famoso perché certe canzono le sento solo mie...


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Ottobre 2008)

la musica è un'amica...
se voglio rilassarmi ascolto una cosa, se voglio commuovermi un'altra e se poi voglio cantare, un'altra ancora.
comunque ascolto musica prevalentemente da solo, se posso, per me è un'azione intima...


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Ottobre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Che tipo di rapporto avete con la musica?
> 
> Io non riesco a vivere senza. Quando sono a casa e lavoro ho sempre un sottofondo musicale; ascoltando moltissime canzoni rivivo determinati momenti, determinate sensazioni ed emozioni.
> Ascolto di tutto ed ho tante "canzoni preferite".
> Mi capita spesso di sentire sulla pelle scariche di adrenalina quando ascolto alcune canzoni, mi piace cantare mentre guido, mi lascio trasportare dalla musica.


 
ti rispondo con un mio ex aforisma di  nietzsche: senza la musica la vita sarebbe un errore.


----------



## Mari' (26 Ottobre 2008)

*O T*

Stasera e domani in tibbu' c'e':

http://www.raifiction.rai.it/raifiction2006fiction/0,,3704,00.html


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la musica è un'amica...
> se voglio rilassarmi ascolto una cosa, se voglio commuovermi un'altra *e se poi voglio cantare, *un'altra ancora.
> comunque ascolto musica prevalentemente da solo, se posso, per me è un'azione intima...


 
quello è meglio che lo fai da solo....


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quello è meglio che lo fai da solo....


tesoruzzo, non mi hai mai sentito cantare.....che ne sai se sono piacevole o intonato?


----------



## Old oscar (27 Ottobre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Per me è tanto.
> Ascolto di tutto ma in assoluto Ligabue e Vasco Rossi. Il primo mi ha davvero rimessa in piedi tante volte.


io passerei a Mozart, se vuoi volare


----------



## Old sperella (27 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti rispondo con un mio ex aforisma di nietzsche: senza la musica la vita sarebbe un errore.


----------



## Bruja (28 Ottobre 2008)

E' l'unico e vero linguaggio universale dell'anima, ti entra dentro esattamente come la luce ti avvolge e cambia la vita in armonia.
Bruja


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' l'unico e vero linguaggio universale dell'anima, ti entra dentro esattamente come la luce ti avvolge e cambia la vita in armonia.
> Bruja


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *E' l'unico e vero linguaggio universale dell'anima*, ti entra dentro esattamente come la luce ti avvolge e cambia la vita in armonia.
> Bruja


Esattamente!


----------

